# Sugarloaf (snowfields edition) 02Apr09



## Edd (Apr 3, 2009)

So it was raining Wednesday night in Rangeley.  I wasn't hopeful for Thursday as the forecast changed several times throughout the week.  My plan was to get up, head home via the Loaf and stop if it looked good.

I couldn't believe it was sunny and warm the next morning.  The Loaf was EPIC!!!  There was nobody there.  Both HSQs, Spillway, King Pine, and the Timberline were all running.  My legs were weak from 2 full days of skiing so I had to dig deep in the morning.

Some early shots:







Timberline:
















A couple trails were a bit firm so I stopped at Bullwinkles to chill a bit and have a couple of Bloody Marys.  When I stepped back out at around 11:30 I cranked the tunes and didn't stop skiing until 3:30, near exhaustion.

Misery Whip





Fred's Pitch Glade





Unscientific snow depth measurement using 50 inch poles





Flume (things are really slushing up now!)





Patrol dropped the ropes on the snowfields and I felt lucky





You had to hike over a bunch of rocks with no snow on them to get to this









Looking back up.  The fields were comepletely bumped and slushy









Feeling committed at this point





Steep.  You can sort of see a cross trail below me.





Disoriented here.  Either Old Winters Way or Can't Hook Glade at the bottom of the snowfields.





Me smiling like a dork, getting sunburned and drunk on perfect spring skiing on King Pine.





Poleline





White Nitro, I think.  It never softened up but who cares?





Maybe my luckiest day this year.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice, things look pretty deep up there still. My dad was up a couple days ago and said it was great.


----------



## Greg (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow. Great pics.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 3, 2009)

Greg said:


> Wow. Great pics.



x2


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice pics.  White Nitro Extension is probably the most intense skiing I did in 2007.  It is quite steep....I can't wait to get back up there.  Too bad my future inlaws sold their house up there.  My fiancee was a Sugarloaf girl...


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Apr 3, 2009)

Great pics and report, I'd love to ski the snowfields.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 3, 2009)

Edd said:


> Looking back up.  The fields were comepletely bumped and slushy



Are those seeded bumps? ;-)


----------



## MrMagic (Apr 3, 2009)

wow nice report  and great pictures look like you lucked out with the weather


----------



## TheBEast (Apr 3, 2009)

1 word......AWESOME!


----------



## salsgang (Apr 3, 2009)

Saaaawheeet!


----------



## andyzee (Apr 3, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## WJenness (Apr 3, 2009)

Crossing my fingers that it stays good until next saturday... planning a Sugarloaf day for next Saturday (4/11)... will my my first sugarloaf trip.

-w


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow! I'm seriously considering bagging Tux on 4/11 to get what's left of the snowfields.


----------



## Edd (Apr 3, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Crossing my fingers that it stays good until next saturday... planning a Sugarloaf day for next Saturday (4/11)... will my my first sugarloaf trip.
> 
> -w



Try the bloodys at Bullwinkles if it's still open.  Jesus, they were good!


----------



## Mildcat (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice pics! I believe the glades are "Cant Dog".


----------

